# Hartmann Wheels gallery just finished with a huge update



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Hartmann Wheels gallery*
More images, more picture size options and a less intrusive watermark are the main changes that we implemented. We also moved the site to a faster server for quicker download speeds








For those who have never visited our gallery page there is a search tool located in the upper left corner:








This will allow you to search by car "A4" would return all images of A4s "B7 A4" will narrow to only B7 chassis A4s Etc. Be sure to click the "Show all" button on the result page as only 3 thumbnails are shown by default.
The site is organized in a "drill down" method, click on Audi wheel fitments to see all Hartmann wheels available then on a specific wheel type to see all thumbnails of vehicles fitted with that style and finally on the thumbnail to access a large image. Most images will have alternate sizes listed above the image to the right.
If you have Hartmann Wheels on your car we'll be happy to feature your car on the gallery and will send you a t-shirt as a thank you if you can send in some 800x600 or larger images to [email protected]
If you happen to have sent us pictures in the past and have not received a shirt for some reason please let me know!
Now on to some teaser pics
















































Hartmann Wheels are available for purchase online at Achtuning.com tires, TPMS, OEM Audi centercaps and locks are available as well.


----------

